# Installing only latest versions of Ports and dependencies?



## Simba7 (Sep 15, 2011)

It seems that when I want to install a specific port, it installs older versions of dependencies. Is there a way to make it install *ONLY* the latest versions?

I kinda got spoiled by Gentoo with this. All I had to do was select "~x86" and it pulled and installed the latest versions of everything.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2011)

Sure.  Update your ports tree before installing anything.

Or if you're really talking about packages, see pkg_add(1) about the PACKAGESITE variable.  Set that to the "latest" directory.


----------

